# PI Cancels Alliance With the US



## tomahawk6 (8 Oct 2016)

I blame Obama for this.He did the samething in the Middle East and we have chaos in the region.Now the PI seems certain to cozy up to China,which is going to be bad news for the US and our allies.

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/philippines-president-duterte-orders-us-forces-out-after-65-years-do-not-treat-us-like-doormat-1585434?utm_source=yahoo&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=rss&utm_content=/rss/yahoous/news&yptr=yahoo

The Philippines' bombastic President Rodrigo Duterte has ordered a halt to his nation's 65-year military alliance with the United States. Duterte, who is locked in a bitter war of words with the US, has taken steps to suspend joint military patrols and ordered American troops to leave the country.

Duterte's defence minister, Delfin Lorenzana, said the 28 joint military exercises that the countries carry out each year under a 1951 defence treaty will be stopped, patrols with US navy vessels in the South China Sea had ended and 107 American troops flying surveillance drones against Islamic extremists would soon leave as soon as Philippines soldiers were equipped to take over their duties.


----------

